# frog photos



## MrsDragonLady (May 18, 2009)

has anyone got any frog photos to add to these...

I was cleaning out a ceramic flower pot yesterday to return to my daughter and found this beautiful frog inside.

It was covered in dirt so I cleaned it up a bit and took a few photos before relocating it to a safe spot


----------



## outbackstorm (May 18, 2009)

Hey there MrsDragonLady, I have only one photo of a northern banjo frog (pobblebonk) that I found out in the bush one night!


----------



## bump73 (May 18, 2009)

A couple of mine

Ben


----------



## Hooglabah (May 18, 2009)

nice fat gtf bump 73 i gots four littluns but they are getting to that really fat stage befor they go through there last big growth spurt


----------



## sarah_m (May 18, 2009)

We saw the first 4 while in the Daintree last October.
The spotted marsh frog we found while doing some gardening last spring.


----------



## Adsell (May 19, 2009)

Last pic is a Banjo.
Ads


----------



## nat0810 (May 19, 2009)

A few from my collection.

Litorie chloris male





Litoria perronii and Litoria gracilenta





Young Litoria Chloris


----------



## miley_take (May 19, 2009)

*Here's a little guy i found up in CQ *


----------



## nat0810 (May 19, 2009)

A few more. From Northern NSW and one from WA

Litoria moorei Rockingham WA. hiding in a pot plant from garden centre.





Litoria gracilenta





Litoria caerulea





Litoria dentata


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (May 19, 2009)

wow awesome pics guys!!! i love frogs their so slimy and jumpy like


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 19, 2009)

So many adorable frogs...

I googled Australian Frogs and was surprised at how many beautiful frogs we have in Australia

These are a couple of links I looked at: http://frogs.org.au/frogs/ and http://www.pbase.com/narellepower/australian_frogs

This link included the sound of the 6 frogs on it: http://www.wettropics.gov.au/st/rainforest_explorer/P/P03Feast/Presources03.htm

The photos below were taken in February 2006 and may (?) be the same one I started this thread with


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 24, 2009)

*can anyone identify?*

 found this poor fellow down the back yesterday


CAN ANYONE IDENTIFY HIM?


his body length would have been about 60mm


I did try to find him on Google - thought he looked a bit like the banjo frog?


----------



## Lewy (Jun 9, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> found this poor fellow down the back yesterday
> 
> 
> CAN ANYONE IDENTIFY HIM?
> ...


 

WOW Id like to know what that is too, Its kinda weird looking like nothing I have ever seen around here 

The other day I seen a one eyed green tree frog in my gutter it was only young didn't get a pic though


----------



## eipper (Jun 9, 2009)

Limnodynastes terrareginae


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 9, 2009)

Heres a few photos ive taken of frogs,toads from around my area.The first is a big green tree frog,2nd and 3rd are a small toad,i cant beleive they stayed on their backs while i took the picture,and lucky last a med size green tree frog.I have 4-6 different sorts in my garden,and at night at times i come across 20-25 frogs on the plants...enjoy..


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Jun 9, 2009)

eipper said:


> Limnodynastes terrareginae


 
Thank You eipper. 

I played their call (http://www.frogsaustralia.net.au/frogs/display.cfm?frog_id=44 - Windows Media ) and I have definitely heard that sound coming from down near the dam.


----------

